# Intel



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Any ibew 48 @ the intel site??


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

There's a few stragglers on this site but I think they prefer to be incognito :shifty:

I hear there's a lot of unfilled calls lately up there.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> There's a few stragglers on this site but I think they prefer to be incognito :shifty:
> 
> I hear there's a lot of unfilled calls lately up there.


20 unfilled today. It is pretty regular. There has been 20 to 40 unfilled daily for the last couple weeks, not all Intel. We couldn't fill a 2 man call at a grain terminal today.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> 20 unfilled today. It is pretty regular. There has been 20 to 40 unfilled daily for the last couple weeks, not all Intel. We couldn't fill a 2 man call at a grain terminal today.


Are people passing calls up or are the books empty?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Are people passing calls up or are the books empty?


Just over 500 guys between book 1 and 2. Pretty empty compared to recent years. That's after absorbing our local a couples years ago. All 165 of us.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

I worked at the Ronder Acres campus for about 2 years until Oct. 2013. Any specific question regarding the worksite?


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

About to go into "bootcamp" and most likely sent out that way..you guys working much O.T?


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

OT depends on the contractor you get assigned to and their specific project at Intel. There are at least 6 different contractors at Rondler Acres. 3 major projects plus tool install and many minor projects going on. Probably greater than 1/2 of all of LU 48's work is for Intel right now. When I was there at in 2012 and 2013 my company alone had 600+ electricians on the campus.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Outlook for Intel..??


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

im so glad I never got sent to intel. while my classmates learned basically nothing for several years there. I was on multiple jobs and learned so much more than them it was ridiculous. if you really care about your future and want to be a knowledgeable journeyman when you turn, stay as far from intel as you can. maybe the ot is nice short term, but long term it is not worth it all.....there is a lot of people called intel jw's that have mostly worked there through their apprenticeship. they are not having a good time outside that place


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

As an apprentice you can't quit your contractor..can you?


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

no, but you can easily get out of intel by violating some of their safety rules and wont really get into trouble for it. it was a accident, right? if there is a lot of work going on and no apprentices out of work. I would do that.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

I live five minutes away.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

mr hands said:


> I live five minutes away.


very tempting


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

fistofbolts said:


> but you can easily get out of intel by violating some of their safety rules and wont really get into trouble for it. it was a accident, right?


Wow that is great advice to tell a young men. Screw up on purpose and violate safety rules!!! :no:


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

fistofbolts said:


> very tempting


Don't commit to it just yet, give it a year first. The place can be life sucking.

No one ever found the meaning of life in a factory.

That being said, all my friends are there, and I'm locked in. Not good anywhere else now... I been ruined.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ill take any n every job they offer..I can see the negative @ not learning the whole trade @ one site but hopefully if I get sent out that way I'll get to see multiple areas of the field. ..no pun intended


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Are people passing calls up or are the books empty?





sparky970 said:


> Just over 500 guys between book 1 and 2. Pretty empty compared to recent years. That's after absorbing our local a couples years ago. All 165 of us.


...sad, everyone complains when there is no work, yet are content sitting home collecting unemployment as calls go completely unanswered. Contractor should call labor dept.. 

If calls go unanswered (both book 1 and book 2), the union hall should force local guys to take calls starting with #1 on the list, if they refuse, they are off the list.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

fistofbolts said:


> no, but you can easily get out of intel by violating some of their safety rules and wont really get into trouble for it. it was a accident, right? if there is a lot of work going on and no apprentices out of work. I would do that.


...and what do you do in 3 years when the only work is at Intel and you are not allowed in?


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

360max said:


> ...and what do you do in 3 years when the only work is at Intel and you are not allowed in?


you wont have to worry about it because you have skills, foreman pay and driving the company service van to help your personal customers out. at least thats what I will be doing.


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

It's funny that you would rather be in a service van than at Intel. Intel is as cake as cake can get. They're just handing out money. I guess if you like dealing with idiot homeowners and 24 hour weeks more power to you. Soak it all up so I don't have to. Lol.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

southvalleysparky said:


> It's funny that you would rather be in a service van than at Intel. Intel is as cake as cake can get. They're just handing out money. I guess if you like dealing with idiot homeowners and 24 hour weeks more power to you. Soak it all up so I don't have to. Lol.


No offense, but my immediate thought about your post is you want everything to be easy and get by with doing the bare minimum.


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Well you've never worked with me, you have no idea who I am or what I'm about, so none taken. If you need to know I spent a few years on road crew, digging holes and spinning GRC in the mud, when work was slow, so no I don't always take the path of least resistance. 

I just find it funny that you would go out of your way to get the job that 90% of us avoid like the plague and bad mouth those that don't follow your path. Who are you to say I'm less of a JW than any other because I happen to work at Intel? You said you have no Intel experience, that can also be a bad thing. What happens when they decide they don't need an extra service guy? Can you be productive as a part of a team? Can you run large conduit? Set large switchgear? 


I believe you could figure it out if you did a full apprenticeship, but being 100% anything is bad. Intel, resi service, road crew, heavy industrial, etc. This isn't something exclusive to Intel. 

Sorry I feel like I'm being a huge prick and I need to back off...


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

We got a ton of former non-union and union commercial production guys working hi-tech indistrial now. The old days of skating by flapping gums all day long are over, except now there's not enough help to man the work, so the booger pickers have an easy job again.

Nothing against booger pickers, I myself am a booger picker, and if hungry enough... :blink: I will eat them too. Like just before second break I typically nosh on a couple boogs.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

southvalleysparky said:


> Well you've never worked with me, you have no idea who I am or what I'm about, so none taken. If you need to know I spent a few years on road crew, digging holes and spinning GRC in the mud, when work was slow, so no I don't always take the path of least resistance.
> 
> I just find it funny that you would go out of your way to get the job that 90% of us avoid like the plague and bad mouth those that don't follow your path. Who are you to say I'm less of a JW than any other because I happen to work at Intel? You said you have no Intel experience, that can also be a bad thing. What happens when they decide they don't need an extra service guy? Can you be productive as a part of a team? Can you run large conduit? Set large switchgear?
> 
> ...


I've never done service work and some commercial. My realm is chemical plants and pulp & paper, and anything industrial. We've done plenty of heavy work. I just got on of my foreman back from Intel, after a year. He was bored to death out there. He spent a year doing nothing but BIM modeling and heat trace. No need to apologize.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

southvalleysparky said:


> It's funny that you would rather be in a service van than at Intel. Intel is as cake as cake can get. They're just handing out money. I guess if you like dealing with idiot homeowners and 24 hour weeks more power to you. Soak it all up so I don't have to. Lol.


definitely not residential. commericial clients and I would definitely enjoy being my own boss pretty free to do what I like to do.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

southvalleysparky said:


> Well you've never worked with me, you have no idea who I am or what I'm about, so none taken. If you need to know I spent a few years on road crew, digging holes and spinning GRC in the mud, when work was slow, so no I don't always take the path of least resistance.
> 
> I just find it funny that you would go out of your way to get the job that 90% of us avoid like the plague and bad mouth those that don't follow your path. Who are you to say I'm less of a JW than any other because I happen to work at Intel? You said you have no Intel experience, that can also be a bad thing. What happens when they decide they don't need an extra service guy? Can you be productive as a part of a team? Can you run large conduit? Set large switchgear?
> 
> ...


a good service man has his own clients and doesnt have to worry about being laid off. it gives you leverage over the office. they know that if they mess with you, you will gladly take your customers with you to a company that will treat you better and gladly take their share of the cut. 

I'm not really against intel at all. just saying its a absolutely horrible place to learn the trade for apprentices. I know this because i'm clkse to completing my apprenticeship and some of my classmates that have only been there are screwed. we have extra labs to try and catch them up...but at this point they still take over 4 hours to wire in 5 receps and 2 ckts to a panel. completely lost over how you would feed another recep from a gfi so its protected....etc etc. there is too many examples to list. and when they do eventually turn out and get let go from intel. who is going to pay them scale to train them??


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

There are plenty of fast mofos jamming in conduit out at the hi-tech sites.

100ft of 3/4emt is a great day. Considering it was run through convoluted webs of nonsense to get where it needed to go. Everything takes six times as long to do, and whoever can keep producing at 1/6th commercial pace gets to keep a job for the long term. But there are tons of rules for routing conduit and wireway, and when you break the rule in the wrong place, your stuff has to come out and be redone. That gets expensive after a while.


----------

